# platy fry and gouramis



## steviepc7 (Jan 23, 2010)

is there any chance some platy fry would survive being in a 29 gallon tank with three gouramis?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe if you have a lot of moss and such for the fry to hide in.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Gouramis have small mouths and don't usually go after large fry like platys. The only Gouramis that might even try are the larger ones, like the Blue and the Lace. Give the fry plenty of floating plant cover at the top of your tank to hide in and they should be fine.


----------

